# Rave Coffee Beans



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Brought the Signature blend with a roasting date of 11/11/2013. I indeed to use them with my french press, should I wait for a few days to use them or are they ok now?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let them rest, rave only use beans that have been rested for five days in the shop


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let them rest, rave only use beans that have been rested for five days in the shop


So I cannot use them till Sat Morning at the earliest?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

It's not that you can't, they just won't be at their best.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I tend to open them a bit early, as it takes me while to go through a KG, so at some point I am getting them at their best


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I tend to open them a bit early, as it takes me while to go through a KG, so at some point I am getting them at their best


How do you guys drink it? Ever tried it in a french press? If so what flavours do you get?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I never rest brewed coffee, but I have never used rave brewed....


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Plus one for not resting for brewed. I haven't tried the signature blend for brewed though so that's where I duck out...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Same here, I use it in a flat white and its lovely.

It's meant to be a pretty versatile bean however, so let us know how it fares in your brew


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

It took mine 10 days to get to its best, 5 days will be just ordinary 10 days will be stunning.

Ian


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Same here, I use it in a flat white and its lovely.
> 
> It's meant to be a pretty versatile bean however, so let us know how it fares in your brew


Just tried it this morning in my french press. Pretty average no difference to buying pre-ground from the supermarket.

You cannot beat espresso and milk!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have tried signature in FP and as an espresso / milk based drinks.

I preferred it as espresso compared to FP. I still thought it was quite good as FP but it had rested for about 10 days when I tried it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tend to think for brewed coffee, two weeks is already quite stale...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Well personally I would go with the recommendations of the roaster as they know their stuff and between 7and 21 days is required regardless of brew method, the beans need to degas and these will absolutely not being going stale after 10 days, perhaps you just prefer bright coffee.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Well personally I would go with the recommendations of the roaster as they know their stuff and between 7and 21 days is required regardless of brew method, the beans need to degas and these will absolutely not being going stale after 10 days, perhaps you just prefer bright coffee.


Yep, this is very much a case of 'me'.

I' not saying that it's wrong to degas, but for brewed, I just find the flavours I want become harder to extract after about two weeks or so.

So, they are 'stale', while not objectively stale, subjectively for what I want in my brew methods.

Saying that, older coffee still tastes pretty damn good.

So it's pares and oranges.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Bought a month's supply from Rave and am halfway through. Coffee still tasting as good a couple of weeks on. Note the comments on Signature. I have been alternating between Signature and Fudge in the FP. Signature tasting average at best - better as espresso, but Fudge works well across both methods, and as the package states, it does make a great flat white. Will be going back for more.


----------

